# treiber für datenbank zugriff



## Guest (24. Jul 2008)

hallo,

ich möchte zwei datenbank zugiffe ausführen.

mit 


```
Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver"); 
        Connection connection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:oracle:thin:@server:1521:db", user, password);
```

initalisiere ich den zugriff.

meine frage lautet. wo muss ich überall den treiber ablegen. im lib verzeichnis des web-inf ordner kommen doch eigentlich nur jars rein die für die app selbst verwendet werden. muss ich evt. auf dem server noch was hinterlgen?

vielen dank und grüße


----------



## maki (24. Jul 2008)

WEB-INF/lib


----------



## Guest (24. Jul 2008)

hallo,

also muss ich die treiber nur in diesen ordner legen und nichts am server z.b. hinterlegen?

danke gruß


----------



## maki (24. Jul 2008)

Sagte ich doch bereits.

Der Treiber wird ja nur von deiner Anwendung verwendet, also hat er nix im Server verloren.

Wenn du eine Containermanaged Datasource verwendest ist das natürlich anders.


----------

